

Fingers are lot more active on iOS than Android - talgur
http://www.blog.errnio.com/#!single-post/cu6k/2774F466-352D-4C8D-8CCE-7117DB297D6B

======
talgur
I took some data off our network database. We measure a lot of gestures as
part of the product. I found this quirky data nugget which i think is worth a
comment.

According to our network data, and it might just be skewed, we see a lot more
gestures per visit being performs on mobile web in iOS than in Android.

Why do you all think that is?

